# More donation pieces



## beltramidave (Jan 6, 2016)

I was asked by our parish priest if I could come up with "travel boxes" that would contain a chalice and paten. These would be used by parishioners to pray for vocations. I was given a leather type box that was currently being used as an idea for design. Long story short, this is what I came up with. I used both my cnc and laser in the design and Aspire software along with Gerry's Joint Cam for the box joints. I ended up building 4 of these boxes.

When I was almost done with these, I found out our Liturgy/Music planner would be leaving our parish and I thought it would be nice to make her something. I chose the 'open book' model from Vectric along with Amazing Grace music lasered on it. I had been wanting to try a combination cnc/laser project on a 3d surface. The challenge for me is that my cnc and laser are separate machines, so I had to make sure my reference point was dead on. My laser is a Jtech 7W on a Open Builds Acro frame and my cnc is a Fine Line Automation Saturn. They both use different control systems, so getting the correct post processor for each machine was very important. I used a JTech post processor for the laser and a Linuxcnc post processor for the cnc. I had a couple issues on the laser side, but was able to work through it.

Overall, I am very happy with the way both projects turned out. Being able to combine laser and cnc opens up a lot of possibilities for the future.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Truly excellent work, Dave, excellent! I like these and the idea of combining the laser with the CNC. Good job!

David


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

You did it again lil buddy!!


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Outstanding, you blew me away with that one.
Thanks for posting.
Herb


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Those are beautiful! The Amazing Grace piece is spectacular. I think every Baptist Church in the Land should have one. Maybe on a plaque where they add names of large doners. This is a serious business opportunity for someone.


----------



## .220977 (Aug 15, 2019)

Beautiful. Again, I'm always amazed at the talent we have here!


----------



## thomas1389 (Jan 4, 2012)

Absolutely beautiful.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Great work Dave. Looks like the laser does an excelant job.


----------



## Multiwood (Feb 24, 2013)

Excellent work Dave


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

Beautiful job on those, Dave.


----------



## ebill (Jan 17, 2009)

beltramidave said:


> I....... The challenge for me is that my cnc and laser are separate machines, so I had to make sure my reference point was dead on. .....


- boy, do I understand the issues in moving projects between automated machines <different processes> and the importance of the std ref point. Sent more than a few board to their doom in learning how to even switch bits for different requirements on the same board. 

- excellent job Dave !

- ebill


----------



## Potowner1 (Feb 17, 2011)

Dave, outstanding work. That is such a devout way to treat sacramental vessels, any clergy wold treasure your work.

Our little parish in NY has just been honored with our pastor being named Auxliary Bishop of the Diocese of New York, in fact, he is in Rome this week. he will be ordained at St Patrick's Catherdal in NYC on Dec.10, my wife and I have been invited and you have opened my eyes to try something like this. I don't have a CNC or Laser, but I may be able to find someone around here who can do that engraving. 

Thank you for the inspiration.


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

great job, love the book.


----------



## Flipsaw (Mar 11, 2016)

Simply AMAZING work Dave!!


----------

